# Bonanza rifle rack plans.



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I was asked to build a rifle cabinet just like the one in the old tv series Bonanza. I vaguely remember the show from when I was a kid but I have no idea what that thing looked like. I did a search and can't even find a picture of the thing. Does anyone out there know where I could find an image of this rack/cabinet?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*which is it?*

Google Images for rifle racks: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...h=653&q=rifle+rack&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=

Google Images for rifle cabinet: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...ifle+cabinet&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=

You may not be aware of the "Image" search tab on Google and when you click on the image you can go to the website. 
pretty cool?  bill


----------



## JD420 (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it is shown on tvland during the day Could maybe tape it?? Good Luck


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

i dont know if this is truly it or not.. Maybe confirm by watching the show. Found them by typing "inside the ponderosa" come up on someones Webshots page about Tahoe and incline village.. Sorry about the pic size... best I could do with short notice.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Found it! It's not the greatest though. Go to TV Land at this link http://www.tvland.com/video-clips/bonanza/pernell-roberts-in-bonanza







Enjoy the fight scene between Little Joe and his brother Adam. Pause the clip at 1:16 and you'll see the rifle cabinet in the background. Actually looks like 4 units side-by-side to each other. They're between the fireplace and the staircase.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Google Images for rifle racks: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...h=653&q=rifle+rack&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=
> 
> Google Images for rifle cabinet: http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...ifle+cabinet&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=
> 
> ...


You must not have ever watched Bonanza.

G


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I watch the re-runs frequently. Was always a Bonanza fan. The gun rack never gets more than just a few seconds coverage.

It looks to me like a builtin. Probably about 10' long. The gun storage portion is over cabinets below.

A google search will bring up several ways to find current schelude and station listings.

You can even purchase DVDs.

George


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks. It does look like a built-in. Construction looks pretty straight forward. Thanks again for the help


----------

